# Focus ST



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im toying with the idea of getting one. 

Anyone had one ? Any tips for things to look out for etc


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I had one for 2 years mate, great car and was totally faultless..apart from sqeeky door seals!! Just stock up on Gummi Pflege 

Have a look over on Evo, they did a full buying guide a while ago. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

And for some reason it doesn't appear on the website..hmm


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

I find fuel consumption is poor - I get around 250 miles from a full tank, between 20-25 mpg. Have had a little better on longer drives, but the 5-pot and a heavy right foot are a bad combo  Other than that it's a great car.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

www.fastfordmag.co.uk › Tech › Buyer's Guides


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome car....

Take one for a test drive and you'll end up buying one.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I don't have an ST but the Volvo equivalent, the C30 T5. Great to drive and as mentioned above, the 5pot engine is great but thirsty if used with a lead right foot...I think we will agree it's the sound when pushed.....Wrrrrrrrrrrroom.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

My mate had from work for 1 night had a little go in it on a car park. They make a nice sound and seem pretty ok inside bit like normal focus / modeo's of the same age. 

Ive always wanted one but im not much of a Ford fan the ones ive had in the past were a bit poop. Think times have changed a lot now tbh and seem to turn out lot better cars. 

Do these hold there value pretty well ?


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just sold a mint example, great car, but thirsty as anything , great engine sound fast as hell, I had the ST3 with all the toys .

A lad drove 400 miles to look at it, he bought it cash on the spot. If you drive one you will buy it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As above really, i had one for two years and the only downside albeit a major one is the MPG Which is nowhere as good as fords figures suggest!, if you drive it progressively I swear you could see the gauge moving!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Currently have an ST3 which I have had for just over 3 years now.

Thirsty. I have been driving very carefully on mostly dual carriageway and average around 27.5mpg, so about 320-350 miles out of a tank. If you drive it normally (i.e. how it should be driven) the mpg is around 20-24 which ends up being around 250 miles.

Tracking seems to go out very easily and there are lots and lots of rattles all over the car, driver and passenger chairs squeak even on flat smooth roads.

Still a great car and can be had fairly cheap.

Insurance is reasonably high as well as tax (£270 I think).


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

that being said, they do loosen up a bit as you put the miles on them, and gradually become more ecconomical.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

BeeDubz, that is mint mate...Where were you when I was looking for one.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I had one for 3 years, they're really nice cars to drive. As people have already mentioned, mpg isn't great, but the engine sounds ace. Add an engine remap tho, as it makes the icing on the cake. 
For everyday driving, I prefer it to my RS


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Would love to own an RS but my pocket doesn't stretch that much.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

d00bie said:


> I had one for 3 years, they're really nice cars to drive. As people have already mentioned, mpg isn't great, but the engine sounds ace. Add an engine remap tho, as it makes the icing on the cake.
> For everyday driving, I prefer it to my RS


Have to agree with you, as an everyday car it beats the RS hands down.

I should have added as a word of warning shrew, if you buy an ST it could lead to all sorts of silly ideas...like buying an RS


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> Have to agree with you, as an everyday car it beats the RS hands down.
> 
> I should have added as a word of warning shrew, if you buy an ST it could lead to all sorts of silly ideas...like buying an RS


Agreed!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm on my 2nd St after owning several Subaru's and my current car is up to stage 3 so has a lot of performance upgrades which when I had my first St were not avaliable and I have to say after a simple remap the car is transformed and although I still have a classic shape Impreza turbo it hasn't really been driven since I got the ST nearly 9 months ago.

The ST is just a nicer place to be and can easily be a cruiser on a long run but has the get and go when needed and has shown a fair few more expensive cars that it's no slouch.

If your serious about getting 1 then sign up to Focusstoc.com to get any info you may need

Mine has the following upgrades

AirTec Intercooler
Full Mongoose Exhaust from Turbo back with a decat
Pumabuild Remap
Eibach Springs
Custom Made Open Induction with K&N Filter

Ive just had the wheels refurbed and a quick detail

This was my first ST when they first came out and I sold it after 12 months










This is my current car that I honestly cant see me ever getting rid of



















The red hose is to the custom Induction with the filter sitting just under the chasis leg inside the arch liner, the noise is great


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

ChrisST said:


> Have to agree with you, as an everyday car it beats the RS hands down.
> 
> I should have added as a word of warning shrew, if you buy an ST it could lead to all sorts of silly ideas...like buying an RS


No chance of that happening for me...my pocket cannot stretch that far.:lol:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I sold my 58 plate in February this year having owned it for 2 yrs. silver st2 . 
Great car , great engine but 22 miles to the gallon was not that good .sold it on and bought a 2.0 Tdi with 170 bhp and love it . 

Depends what your after but it will make you grin from ear to ear that 5 pot growl.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

My cousin had the first ST shape, he upgraded the intercooler and also had a remap and it was a very very quick car. Then due to nature (he hit a deer) it was wrote off. So he upgraded to the RS with the stage 1 mountune pack (its basically the RS500) and he said its the best car he has owned by far and a complete different car once the stage 1 has been done. He is now after the stage 2.

I really like em, id have an ST3 asap if i could in black as they just look awesome. much better looking than the new st.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

ChrisST said:


> Have to agree with you, as an everyday car it beats the RS hands down.
> 
> I should have added as a word of warning shrew, if you buy an ST it could lead to all sorts of silly ideas...like buying an RS


Id have a RS tomo mate think id have to get a better paid job first booooo


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm on my 2nd St after owning several Subaru's and my current car is up to stage 3 so has a lot of performance upgrades which when I had my first St were not avaliable and I have to say after a simple remap the car is transformed and although I still have a classic shape Impreza turbo it hasn't really been driven since I got the ST nearly 9 months ago.
> 
> The ST is just a nicer place to be and can easily be a cruiser on a long run but has the get and go when needed and has shown a fair few more expensive cars that it's no slouch.
> 
> ...


Is the MPG and running costs etc on a par with the Subaru ? My Mrs had one untill last year so have a idea what to expect.

At the moment im not at all bothered about MPG i dont go that far. However im looking for a new job so may have to factor in a possible lot longer trip etc. Just something at the back of my mind.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I had an Electric orange one when they first came out.. One word ? Awesome !! 
One of the best chassis out of the box that I have driven and I've had a few cars.

I found the MPG acceptable for a 2.5 5 pot that entertains so well. I had a remap and a huge inter cooler and panel filter fitted which upped the power but took away the refinement of the car a bit... Brilliant package !!









Electric Orange polishes up nice too...


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> BeeDubz, that is mint mate...Where were you when I was looking for one.


Cheers mate, she was awsome , pearl white. It sold within 4 hours of advertising, and I got what I paid for it. Mind you I had detailed the nuts off her. Lol


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

MPG aint to bad if your not doing big miles a year , daily driving i get 24mpg and a 380 mile trip down to the south coast and back last weekend i managed 36mpg which i was happy enough with seeing as it is running around 320bhp.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

heres mine 










Currently running stage 2 280bhp and 366lb/ft torque!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Does it need to be a Ford or a hot hatch? 

Unless you are looking for an early cheap one, for not much more money you can buy a BMW 335i. 

The running costs are very similar too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Go away Kerr lmao


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the RS wheels, not fan of the standard ST wheels, this was what I was going to do too.:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think we buy these types of cars for their fuel economy, we know they'll be thirsty. Certainly wouldn't have something like this if I was commuting great distances. 

I test drove an ST3 and liked it, especially the engine note. Ended up settling on a Edition 30 Golf GTI as it suited me better.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Does it need to be a Ford or a hot hatch?
> 
> Unless you are looking for an early cheap one, for not much more money you can buy a BMW 335i.
> 
> The running costs are very similar too.


No mate it doesnt.

I was thinking ST, Golf GTI or BMW

ST - because it looks like a hot hatch should + volvo engine will be well made 
Golf GTI - because i love the one i have now really good car presume a newer one will be just as good but they kinda look a lot like a normal golf 
BMW - Ive always like them however a lot of them tend to be high mileage that ive seen so far and i only like the 3dr ones

Was even considering a older M3 but think it would be a bit silly to use one every day


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Love the RS wheels, not fan of the standard ST wheels, this was what I was going to do too.:thumb:


They're actually not RS wheels matey, I thought they were when I saw the for sales ad on autotrader, when I went to look found out they were OZ super Turismo's :thumbsup:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> Go away Kerr lmao


You know you want one too!

People don't even consider the 335i when buying a hot hatch assuming the costs are far higher. They are not.

I left Aberdeen this morning in rush hour traffic from the wrong end of the city centre, picked up someone on the way and 400 miles later(Alton towers tomorrow) after motorway speed driving I'm sitting mid to higher 30s a gallon. Could be 40 if you drive slower.

The most expensive BMW dealer service was £430 for the 3rd and biggest service at 45k.

Insurance at 33 is £382 which is less than hot hatchbacks.

Comprehensive extended warranty with BMW road assist and recovery is £360 or £41 paid monthly.

Run flat tyres are expensive especially at 19" but many people get rid of them for normal tyres.

Easy choice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did I mention 0-60 in 5.4 and 100mph in 12.4sec? 

Bye bye focus RS.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Did I mention 0-60 in 5.4 and 100mph in 12.4sec?
> 
> Bye bye focus RS.


is that the 3.0 twin turbo or the 3.5 :thumb::lol::lol: kidding


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Did I mention 0-60 in 5.4 and 100mph in 12.4sec?
> 
> Bye bye focus RS.


Doesn't look as good though


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Still if I had the money....
 FORD FOCUS RS 2.5 305 BHP LUX PK 1 & 2 (2010)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Doesn't look as good though


You're fully entitled to your wrong opinion. :lol:

A nice 335i coupe a is classy car.

The Focus RS is too chav for me.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

My ST was cheaper to insure than my 1er ! I'm a big fan of fast fords but after driving a 135i got to say its a beast .


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

And the 335 lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I think the only BMW I really liked was the old 8 series.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

635csi would be my dream car..










But Id be very happy with an ST


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BMW have made loads of good looking cars over the years.

My personal favourite still is the M1.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You know you want one too!
> 
> People don't even consider the 335i when buying a hot hatch assuming the costs are far higher. They are not.
> 
> ...


Sounds sooooo appealing!!! 



Kerr said:


> Did I mention 0-60 in 5.4 and 100mph in 12.4sec?
> 
> Bye bye focus RS.


Would be fun... especially in a tourer and a cheeky little Evolve remap


----------



## DW Sheriff (Apr 21, 2006)

And Back to the original topic please.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

OP, if you're dead set then get one but look at them all, I would get one from an enthusiast as it is most likely been looked after and not thrashed to an inch of its life but I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Well had mine in for a service and MOT today, also got talked into modX remap, should be making about 320 bhp now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Razzzle said:


> Well had mine in for a service and MOT today, also got talked into modX remap, should be making about 320 bhp now


Just a remap won't see the car at 320bhp.

What will you need? Bigger intercooler, bigger turbo and a map?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Just a remap won't see the car at 320bhp.
> 
> What will you need? Bigger intercooler, bigger turbo and a map?


Intercooler / induction kit and a remap will see it pretty close to 320, running standard with a different map has seen it to 280, check out my other thread fr the graph


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Razzzle said:


> Intercooler / induction kit and a remap will see it pretty close to 320, running standard with a different map has seen it to 280, check out my other thread fr the graph


I see the map giving 280bhp which I always thought pushed the ST to the limits.

Don't reputable tuners like Mountune only claim 260bhp for those mods?

Most good maps are pretty close on power and to find another 40bhp is huge with basic mods.

I don't understand the dreamscience website. Modx is listed at the bottom as if it was the biggest remap.

The options above state a hybrid turbo.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see Mountune do a 290BHP package now too. 

£2650 plus fitting.

The Mountune Racing MR290 package for the Ford Focus ST is based on the core components of the market-leading MP260 upgrade kit with the addition of several key hardware components.

The MP260 kit consists of; a larger tailored high-performance alloy intercooler (updated for 2011), a high flow air filter and this is joined by a large-bore downpipe with anti-loosen bolts, 200-cell sports catalyst, cat-back exhaust, cast inlet plenum and a revised engine calibration to further enhance the overall performance of the combined hardware.

How come they need more work to get to 290bhp?

Still a great increase.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the Mountune 260 upgrade (although not the downpipe, cat and cat-back) and although it is modest increase in numbers it is a really smooth graph (in most cases, I haven't had mine on a rolling road). You don't always get a smooth graph with the other mods.

Lots of people are on 280-300 but there have been a lot of cases especially with the earlier cars of engines breaking over 300bhp. The RS has a more solid block and can take more power.

Can't find what the "several key hardware components" consists of.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

jamest said:


> I have the Mountune 260 upgrade (although not the downpipe, cat and cat-back) and although it is modest increase in numbers it is a really smooth graph (in most cases, I haven't had mine on a rolling road). You don't always get a smooth graph with the other mods.
> 
> Lots of people are on 280-300 but there have been a lot of cases especially with the earlier cars of engines breaking over 300bhp. The RS has a more solid block and can take more power.
> 
> Can't find what the "several key hardware components" consists of.


The only issue with the ST is the liners can crack but this is a very rare thing and can happen on a standard car as well as a tuned one, so any tuning does not increase this if you use a specialist who knows the ST then your pretty much guarenteed to get the quoted figures, there is also Jamsports "block mod" which stops the dreaded liner cracking.
The RS engine has plasma lined bores which is why it can take much more power but with a stage 3 ST you will be on par with an RS for a fraction of the price.

Mountune have been known to be very conservative with there tuning packages as with 1 of there packages you keep any of the factory warranty that may be remaining so they tend not to go all out like other tuner will who dont have the warranty issue to worry about.

A stage 3 ST with a full turbo back exhaust, uprated intercooler, unrated induction and a decent map have hit the magic 320bhp without a problem but at this level you will also need the RS clutch as the standard clutch is made of chocolate and cannot cope but other than that the chassis is more than capable of handling the power and as such it brings the car alive.

Collin have just released a new map thats easily seeing these figures at much lower boost levels that alot of the current owners are moving to and raving about.

I get between 25 and 28mpg on my daily commute and on a longer run it can run up to 35mpg it all depends how you drive as the 5 pot growl and the noise the induction and exhaust make can be addictive.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mikej857 said:


> The only issue with the ST is the liners can crack but this is a very rare thing and can happen on a standard car as well as a tuned one, so any tuning does not increase this if you use a specialist who knows the ST then your pretty much guarenteed to get the quoted figures, there is also Jamsports "block mod" which stops the dreaded liner cracking.
> The RS engine has plasma lined bores which is why it can take much more power but with a stage 3 ST you will be on par with an RS for a fraction of the price.
> 
> Mountune have been known to be very conservative with there tuning packages as with 1 of there packages you keep any of the factory warranty that may be remaining so they tend not to go all out like other tuner will who dont have the warranty issue to worry about.
> ...


You are still talking a lot of cash for all those mods.

You would probably lose less cash buying a RS as you will get your money back in a few years.

It is easy to pump 3-4k into to an ST but it will never be an RS and you would never get that cash back.

As per my original suggestion you can still buy a standard BMW 335i and be faster than a ST with 3k+ of mods.

Spend only £330 on a JB4 for your 335i and you are as fast as an M3 but again it will never be the flagship model.

The more I read the easier the decision is to forget a hot hatch and going for a 335i.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You are still talking a lot of cash for all those mods.
> 
> You would probably lose less cash buying a RS as you will get your money back in a few years.
> 
> ...


No where near 3-4k to get to stage 3 just under 2k will get you a very quick ST

£115 downpipe
£50 Decat
£340 Cat Back Exhaust
£280 uprated intercooler
£250 Uprated Induction
£250 Remap
£750 RS clutch

From these and with the right map you'll be hitting 320bhp, you can then add another £1200 and got to the RS turbo upgrade and hit 350bhp which is what I'm waiting on at the moment

Your right the RS will probably hold its value but your going to be paying close to double what you could get a decent low mileage ST to start off and thats without the increase in insurance and the real in your face styling of the RS.

Dont get me wrong I'd love an RS but its just not for me with the styling and the fact I'd be to worried about leaving it anywhere.

The end of the day the decision is yours I'm just giving you advice based on my experience


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Plus labor I guess? 

That is very very cheap for an intercooler. 

The ST is a good car with good power to be had. Enjoy.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My clutch went after a year. Mine is an 07 plate and it seems on focusstoc that there was a batch of 07's with crap clutches.

I have spent £1500 on Mountune upgrade (excluding exhaust etc) as well as Eibach springs and a further £1600 on RS clutch and Quaife differential (torque steering all but eliminated).

There was a review in one of the car mags which put a Mountuned ST up against and RS on a track and won. With a new ST + modsyou have saved £5k+ over the RS and as long as you don't go for orange, the car is a lot more subtle.

Saying that I wouldn't mind a 335i but for the same price as my ST, I would be looking at a 120,000 mile+ car which would be older or the same age as my car with just 42,000 miles.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Now then chaps im having a mere cant find one !!!! 

I really want a Orange one but im getting hacked off looking and being let down now. Getting tempted buy a blue one. 

Which brings me to my question 

Is there only one type of blue used for the ST ? Some you see look totally different shade to others ? Or is probably dow to lack of paint care on some ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

theshrew said:


> Now then chaps im having a mere cant find one !!!!
> 
> I really want a Orange one but im getting hacked off looking and being let down now. Getting tempted buy a blue one.
> 
> ...


There was only one colour blue iirc, i had orange but i wouldnt buy it now, it would be white or blue for me.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is mine from a few years back


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Lovely..stunning wheels. Really suit the car.
Edd


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wise choice, don't think you can go wrong with an ST.
Great cars.
Screw mpg though, 2.5 5 cyl turbo! Happy days


----------

